

How to Measure Planck’s Constant Using Lego - mpoloton
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/533401/how-to-measure-plancks-constant-using-lego/

======
deelowe
* Plus several hundred dollars of non-lego equipment.

~~~
_almosnow
Exactly, plus the actual stuff that makes the measurement.

~~~
danpat
The "shadow sensor and PID feedback" they're using could be scrapped and
replaced with manual control. It wouldn't be as fancy, but it would save you
the $60 photodiode.

The only other sensor being used is a current sensor, a.k.a a multimeter.

You could make a real ghetto version of this jig with a laser pointer,
multimeter and variable power supply.

All the laser pointer does is point at the wall and show you the position of
your balance beam.

